# خرائط الفريونات من سولكان



## ductlator (1 أبريل 2007)

هذا برنامج لجميع خرائط الفريونات من شركة سولكان واتمنى ان يفيد المنتدى (مهندس/مصطفى) :31:


----------



## الصانع (12 أبريل 2007)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ductlator (14 مايو 2007)

اتمنى ان يكون الرنامج مفيد


----------



## عبد الله بدير (14 مايو 2007)

ممتازوالف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## wazer (14 مايو 2007)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## bito (15 مايو 2007)

ممتازوالف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## amirhelmy (15 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال الجزار (16 مايو 2007)

والله ما قصرت


----------



## قاسم الخالدي (19 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الرائع ... واتمنا ان تزودنا كثيرا بمثل هذه الموضيع القيمه


----------



## ahmed morshidy (19 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ... برنامج رائع


----------



## ductlator (21 مايو 2007)

واياكم جميعا


----------



## khaled_81 (21 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafa797200 (23 مايو 2007)

ألف شكررررررر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حمزه عمر (24 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ductlator (7 يونيو 2007)

الخرائط لجميع انواع الفريونات


----------



## علي عباد (8 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (8 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## isoliman (14 يونيو 2007)

رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابوذيبه (16 يونيو 2007)

عظيم جداً يا اخي


----------



## خالد ثابت (19 يونيو 2007)

أحلى واجب متشكر


----------



## سامح سيكو (19 يونيو 2007)

شكرااااااااااا على البرنامج الجميل


----------



## حمزه عمر (25 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حمزه عمر (25 يونيو 2007)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## حمزه عمر (25 يونيو 2007)

ججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججج


----------



## حمزه عمر (25 يونيو 2007)

جججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججج


----------



## العلم حياة (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي وأستاذي م.مصطفى
تحياتي
م.محسن


----------



## ayhah (28 يونيو 2007)

ممتازوالف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (28 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Bu Ahmed (1 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك أخي
والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## لوط (1 يوليو 2007)

مشكور كل الشكر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## لوط (1 يوليو 2007)

مشكور كل الشكر


----------



## الصافي123 (1 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكم 
وافيدونا بكل جديد جزاكم الله خير


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (5 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراوجعله فى ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## mfex76 (7 يوليو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## م.سعد نجم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووورررر


----------



## ductlator (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmsha0 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ياباشا


----------



## نسر الاسلام (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ياأخى


----------



## نسر الاسلام (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ياأخى


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (15 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (15 نوفمبر 2007)




----------



## كريم مجدى (15 نوفمبر 2007)

الف الف الف شكر وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## usama_2006 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صديق القمر (19 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ..........


----------



## المهندس عمر عزيز (19 يناير 2010)

شكراً اخي العزيز علي هذا الموضوع الرائع والمعلومات القيمة
هذا الموقع يشرح الدورات الداخلية للتكيف وانواع الغازات والذيوت المختلفة للتكيف والتبريد
علي هذا الرابط.........
http://www.rizkbrothers.com/Arabic/refrigerant.php
وشكراً مرة اخري


----------



## مستريورك (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## waleed almasry (19 يناير 2010)

حقيقي الف شكر


----------



## خادم محمد (3 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## lharcha (3 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله


----------



## mohamed elsayed 96 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

والله مشكور يااخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## هواتفي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

برنامج جميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dd22dd (25 مارس 2012)

تسلم اياديكم يا طيبين


----------



## drmady (25 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## drmady (25 مارس 2012)

الرجاء توضيح طريقة استخدام الملف المضغوط بعد فكه


----------



## mechanic power (26 مارس 2012)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## chipsy (5 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## توتة85 (5 أبريل 2013)

شكراااا


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (3 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## modi_feda (3 يونيو 2014)

شكرا على المشاركه


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (6 يونيو 2014)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## fatehy (6 يونيو 2014)

شكرا اخي علي مجهوداتكم.... 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم...


----------

